# crusher 620hx vs hec cougar 700w?



## F430 (Aug 30, 2009)

its ok thet i buy the hec?


----------



## Urbklr (Aug 30, 2009)

If you mean Corsair 620HX, get it.


----------



## F430 (Aug 30, 2009)

why him what cause the 620hx to be better? I want to do sli or someting like this in the future...


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 30, 2009)

I've never heard of cougar before, corsair is reputable. Obvious and easy choice for me.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 30, 2009)

The Cougar is a Series by HEC.  Fitseries said it is built by Enermax and they make good stuff.  Go with the one which has all the plugs you need and may need in the future.


----------



## F430 (Aug 30, 2009)

newegg sale the hec cougar


----------



## Jansku07 (Aug 30, 2009)

Watt amount =! good powersupply. Check the +12V-line ratings and overall reliability and quality. In this case the Corsair is the obvious choice because of the great ratings and excellent OEM (Seasonic). A jonnyguru (one of the best PSU sites in the net) review: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=21

E: didn't know about the Enermax. They also make very good PSUs e.g. the Modu and Pro +82 series.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 30, 2009)

F430 said:


> newegg sale the hec cougar



Yeah, they do.

HEC Cougar Series

I have no brand loyalty.  I go with whoever provides me with the best price/performance Ratio.  There are a lot of good brand PSU's.  Here are just a few I trust.

Corsair
HEC
Enermax
PC Power & Cooling
SeaSonic
BFG Tech

In House Brands:  

Rosewill - Newegg.com
Ultra Products - Tigerdirect.com


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 30, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> *Yeah, they doN'T*.
> 
> HEC Cougar Series





> We have found 0 items that match "hec cougar"


----------



## F430 (Aug 30, 2009)

Its a junk psu or what?


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 30, 2009)

After looking at them, it's not junk.. I would rather go with the corsair one tho. Unless the HEC is a lot cheaper that is.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 30, 2009)

Its fine enough.

I'd go for the HEC if its cheaper then the Corsair.

But then I like buying cheap things XD

I have a cheap PSU that everyone thinks is junk, I'll guess I'll find out in a year when the warantee runs out! he he


----------



## F430 (Aug 30, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=102405 wtf?! lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 31, 2009)

I am not sure how that link got messed up, but here a link to one of them.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817339028


----------



## F430 (Aug 31, 2009)

i will buy this one http://www.ksp.co.il/hmain.php?now_snif=kspbilu&cat=206 click on something and you will see the psu


----------



## F430 (Sep 1, 2009)

How is this psu on the link vs the new hec  s-series?


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 1, 2009)

The page won't load for me.


----------



## F430 (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,682780/Cougar-CM-Power-700-Review-New-PSU-series-tested/Reviews/ sorry this one its correct link ‏


----------



## F430 (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,682780/Cougar-CM-Power-700-Review-New-PSU-series-tested/Reviews/  VS http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=102405 finally! I buy the first one i want to know the difference between the psus thx...


----------



## aj28 (Sep 2, 2009)

Most of HEC's hardware is going to be fairly reliable. Some of the low-end stuff has bloated output numbers, but the mid-range and high-end stuff is pretty reliable. Consider the fact that they're an OEM, versus Corsair, who simply buys their hardware from other manufacturers and brands them. This isn't necessarily a bad thing, as Corsair has quite the reputation on 90% of their units, but honestly I'd go with the HEC just because you're getting more power/functionality for your money.


----------

